# Something for everyone and it is ffffrrreeee



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just found this on Pintrest and may be you will find it useful/

Craft lovers corner and the link is:

https://plus.google.com/communities/112456455753191481076

Enjoy


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

WOW! What a collection! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Great finds here. Thanks so much


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet, thank you!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, tons of patterns, thank you!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much. I want to make everything, but don't know where to start! Great stuff.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for this link. I've founds tons of patterns!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you. Beautiful patterns.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks! I asked to join.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is there one for knitters?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is there one for knitters?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is there one for knitters?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for duplicate


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

What a GREAT site. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Thank you. The best collection i have seen!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Great web site. Thank you for posting.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you. I saved many.


----------



## juwime (Apr 1, 2018)

thanks that was very interesting. Found a couple I liked.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you. Lots of great patterns.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Some really nice patterns there. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So nice of you to share such a wonderful site. I 'pinned' many of the patterns and will go back to this site later on.

How fortunate for all of us that you found this site and of course, graciously shared it with us.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> Is there one for knitters?


There are a lot of knit patterns. I 'pinned' quite a bit of them. Just keep scrolling and you'll find them.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my! I can't believe I just spent over an hour getting so many free patterns off of that site!!! Thank you for adding to my addiction!!!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Lots to look at!! Bookmarking this.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you. Have downloaded the pattern for crown and braids. Nice idea for grandkids for next Christmas!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very Nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## nattysnana (Jul 6, 2013)

Great! Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Some lovely patterns on there. :sm24:


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks so much, have bookmarked it for later.


----------

